# Who is Karl?



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

"he's" a Reinke Super 10 for the Lady from Germany that is going to sail the world..whole series of you tube vids. this in #4 





She doesn't solo until # 12

I just know the guys are going to be all over this!


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

I found out about her a couple weeks ago. It's nice that she's going out there and enjoying herself. I am following her journey. It's good to see things like this.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

She's sort of packed it in and talks about taking Karl back to the homeland. Great vids she made. But at least she realized her limitations.


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> She's sort of packed it in and talks about taking Karl back to the homeland. Great vids she made. But at least she realized her limitations.


Seemed to me like she was talking about taking Karl home via Easter Islands, Hawaii, Alaska, overland Canada, down the Great Lakes and St. Lawrence, and across the North Atlantic to Germany...not exactly "packing it in".


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

deniseO30 said:


> She's sort of packed it in and talks about taking Karl back to the homeland. Great vids she made. But at least she realized her limitations.


I'm not sure how you got that impression. She has a lot of big adventures planned out for the next few years according to video #18.

It sounds like she has been away from the boat for a few weeks, I look forward to her publishing a new video again weekly.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

A very ugly boat, an aluminum Reinke Super 10 that sails like a cork, but the girl is nice though. A nice girl should not fall in love with an ugly boat... something wrong on that story.


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

yeah, it was a few weeks ago that I saw it on here I think, watched all them up through and was waiting on #18 to upload. Was hoping for more fun times, but even so, hearing the hopeful plans are exciting to continue the watch.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> She's sort of packed it in and talks about taking Karl back to the homeland. Great vids she made. But at least she realized her limitations.


Seeing all the troubles she had with the boat, I felt she was pretty beat up by the experience, Hope I'm wrong and she continues. It's very well done!


----------



## Unkle Toad (May 11, 2013)

Ive been watching and the latest looks like she has some good plans .. I think she went home for the holidays and to get some energy back after many hurdles(that she has managed to get over not always gracefully but got over) I look forward to seeing more .. and if she goes the route she talked about in #18. I look forward to seeing her here in the Salish sea in a .. .. well however long it takes her to get here.


----------



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

As someone who has limited sailing experience, I am learning a lot from her mistakes, she amazes me in what she has done with a boat that frankly in the beginning was not seaworthy imho. 
certainly makes me want to get off my butt and get a boat.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've watched every episode. It's very entertaining and she's pretty cool to be doing what she is doing. 

That said, I don't believe for a second that there isn't some degree of professional reality show manipulation going on. She has some heavy duty sponsors and is a marketing professional herself. 

It makes no sense that her sponsors would blindly fund a venture into that aluminum boat, which to believe the ******, she had no idea was in that bad condition.


----------



## mtitus (Jul 10, 2001)

I have been following Nike for just about a year on YouTube. You cannot help but cheer for this lady seeing what she has overcome with "Karl". Things that would have crushed many, she battles through. I know I am not the only one who looks forward to every new Ep. 
And if it's been reality show "manipulated" as some might suggest, so what, it has still been an entertaining journey for the viewer.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm betting what you see is what it is . . .(I hope anyway) it is cool, fun and inspiring to watch . . . I'm a fan


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Watched #43 a couple of days ago. She is one STRONG girl!

Seeing her tackle the problems of upgrading and maintaining that boat is amazing. Not sure I would have tackled a couple of the tasks she did!

I see her and Jeanne Socrates (Home) who we met a few times in Mexico as one heck of an example for us ALL!!!

Greg


----------

